# Muscle Density ???



## Rhyno (Jan 22, 2007)

a thought occured to me that some people are stronger than others with out having bigger muscles and that some people have higher endurance (muscle fatigue) levles than others as well without having bigger muscles.

Could this be a result of higher muscle density within a smaller muscle, like more muscle fibres in that given muscle compacted in really tight. (if there even is a thing such as muscle density)

and would low intesity/ high volume workouts give this result?

I know that it is not effecitve for muscle growth or something that i would do, but it is just something that intreaged me.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 22, 2007)

This is generally due to neural factors.  If you are capable of utilizing more of your muscle fibers within a given muscle, coordinating activity among synergistic muscle groups better, have a faster neuron firing rate in a given muscle, or are better at reciprocal inhibition, then you may make up or even exceed a difference in muscle size.  

Muscle insertion points and the length of your bones relative to one another also plays a role.  Lever arm distances are very important; in fact, they are equally important with the weight you are lifting.  Doubling the lever arm distance has the same effect as doubling the resistance.

Dominant muscle fiber type also makes a difference.

I'm sure there are other factors, but that's what came across my mind.


----------

